# Type of ammo to use with brand new Glock 17?



## kms888

Hello All, 

I am looking to purchase a Glock 17 Gen 4 in the very near future (waiting for my FOID card to be renewed). 

I was wondering what type of ammo I should use in the beginning. I plan on using cheaper ammo (Winchester 115gr) after awhile. I am wondering what is the best to use to brake the gun in. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## TOF

For breakin and general practice use the more economical 9MM you find available. It should handle any factory 9 you choose to feed it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

not lead ball..


----------



## LefteeTris

Gunners_Mate said:


> not lead ball..


Lead balls shoot amazingly out of glocks.


----------



## FNISHR

Blazer works well. Enjoy the 17; it's a fine weapon.


----------



## DJ Niner

Blazer (the original aluminum-case stuff) or Blazer Brass will work just fine. I believe the Glock factory is still using Blazer for factory test-firing and for the sample fired cases included with each pistol, so they obviously don't have a problem with that brand and type of ammo.


----------



## SouthernBoy

There is no real break-in period with a Glock. However, there is nothing wrong with running several hundred rounds through it the first few times out. Mostly it will be you getting accustomed to the gun... not the gun getting accustomed to itself.

For range work, I like either WWB (Winchester White Box) 115gr target ammo or Federal American Eagle. I do not care for Federal Champion because I have had and seen problems with that stuff... nothing dangerous. Before your first trip to a range, do a general cleaning of the gun, with field strip of course. When I buy a new Glock, I run a wet patch down the barrel a few times, a brush a couple of times, then just a quick going over to get some of the residue out. Don't know about the gen4's but with previous Glocks, they come from the factory with a orangish colored grease on the slide rails. Do not remove this; let it dissipated on its own... and it will.

After your first trip to the range, do a more thorough cleaning. If you want your gun to operate more smoothly, do the "25 cent trigger job". This is nothing more than a detailed polishing job on the contact surfaces of some of the metal parts in the gun. It does require a detailed stripping of the gun, which means removing all of the parts in the frame and the slide. There are videos on this to help you so don't worry... it's an easy task and only takes around 30 minutes with Q-tips and a Dremel with polishing disk and polishing cream.

Enjoy your soon-to-be new pistol.


----------



## kms888

Thanks everyone for the input! One of the local ranges, I will be most likely be visiting often, said that made in the USA ammo is required. So it seems like I will be fine with most of the aforementioned brands.


----------

